# UK equivalent to Progesterone Injection Agolutin



## mrs.t (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi 

Due to delayed period and pending Donor Egg IVF, Gennet in Prague have suggested I may need to have Agolutin which apparently is 120mg Intra Muscular Progesterone Injection.

Is this available in UK and if not what is the UK equivalent?

Any advice would be greatly received.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The only UK intramuscular progesterone is Gestone. There have been supply problems which I am not sure whether they are resolved now, and some people have been importing products from abroad.
As I do not know the ins and outs of this foreign product, then I cannot comment on equivalent dosage.


----------

